# OEBT Shrimp Tank Setup (Flooded and Running)



## Mike33 (Dec 11, 2018)

*Equipment*
UNS 45U (9 gallon)
Twinstar 450ES (with dimmer)
Eheim 2213 canister filter
Jardli glass lily pipe set

*Hardscape*
locally collected root
UNS Icelandic volcanic rock

*Substrate*
Tropica plant growth substrate
Akadama soil
ADA Colorado sand

*Plants*
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini' (foreground)
Cryptocoryne albida brown (foreground)
Cryptocoryne spiralis tiger (back right)
Microsorum pteropus 'Trident' (middle attached to wood)
Bolbitis heudelotii (back left)

Up and running 5 days in. Performing 50% water changes every 3 days. Will be updating in the coming days/weeks with progress pics. Looking to stock with oebt once cycled.

Will be adding riccardia chamedryfolia to the wood once anchor rocks can be removed. Still undecided on planting for the back left- open to suggestions!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Mike33 (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks coldmantis!


----------

